# s7 Beispiele



## bernd7 (31 Mai 2006)

Hallo,


suche Links für SPS Programme,Beispiele zum Üben..
Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Unreg (1 Juni 2006)

Vielleicht mal in die FAQ sehen ?


----------



## kpeter (1 Juni 2006)

hallöchen 

hier gibts auch ein paar


----------



## Sven1983 (1 Juni 2006)

http://http://www.steuerungen.hhs.ka.bw.schule.de/~cbucht/sps/m_schr.htm

da wären ein Paar simple Beispiele mit Lösungen


----------



## S7-Fighter (5 Juni 2006)

Sven1983 schrieb:
			
		

> http://http://www.steuerungen.hhs.ka.bw.schule.de/~cbucht/sps/m_schr.htm
> 
> da wären ein Paar simple Beispiele mit Lösungen


 
Der Link funzt nicht.


----------



## S7-Fighter (5 Juni 2006)

Unreg schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht mal in die FAQ sehen ?


 
 Welche FAQ ?


----------



## volker (5 Juni 2006)

S7-Fighter schrieb:
			
		

> Welche FAQ ?


 
bist du blind?


----------



## S7-Fighter (5 Juni 2006)

volker schrieb:
			
		

> bist du blind?


 
 Ja, ich hab eine Markenbrille (welche sag ich Dir nicht) auf !

Erstens : es gibt unzählige FAQ´s .
Und zum Zweiten : wenn ich über diesen Link reinkommen seihe ich keine FAQ.


----------



## Honkytonky (28 August 2012)

Mich wundert es seit langem, daß selbst SIEMENS nicht ein einziges großes Musterprojekt für S7 zur allgemeinen veranschaulichenden Einsicht zur Verfügung stellt. Ich selbst habe lange vergeblich nach einem solchen gesucht.

  Das Problem bei all solchen immer gleich lautenden Anfragen zu dem Thema ist, daß sich danach ständig Leute zu Wort melden, die 

  a.) gar keine veranschaulichenden eigenen Musterprojekte haben oder nicht wissen wo solche zu finden sind und

  b.) wenn doch, diese nicht zeigen oder die Quellen nennen, bzw.

  c.) gar nicht verstehen um was es eigentlich geht und dann

  d.) auf Bücher oder Allgemeinplätze (die dem Anfrager ja bekannt sind) verweisen

  Ich selbst hatte als Berufsanfänger im Bereich S7-Programmierung das Problem, daß im Unterricht vereinfachte Projektierungsbeispiele durchgearbeitet wurden, niemals aber eine vollständige (reale!) Projektstruktur mit möglichst vielen Bausteinen u.U. sowohl aus KOP, FUP, AWL, SCL, einer Visualisierung in WinCC oder für HMI, ggf. sogar mit zugehöriger EPLAN-Umsetzung oder in Realisierung über TIA-Portal wie sie im Berufsalltag umgesetzt wird einsehbar ist.

  Eine komplexe Aufgabenstellung aus der Praxis mit dazugehörigem realem Code der Umsetzung ist ungeheuer hilfreich, um selbst einschätzen zu können, wo die individuellen Schwächen sind und wie die Herangehensweise in dem ganz konkreten Fall von anderen (erfahreneren Programmierern) erfolgreich gelöst wurde. 

  Im Netz (nicht nur bei SIEMENS) existiert eine Vielzahl solcher hilfesuchenden Nachfragen; die immer gleich lautende, frustrierende und wenig hilfreiche Antwort, vor Allem der häufig vertretenen Vielplapperern sind genau Antworten wie hier zu lesen!

  Sollten solche Antworten (siehe oben) denn für irgend jemanden hilfreich sein können?


----------



## cmm1808 (28 August 2012)

Mein Gott, was für ein gejammer..

Was willst Du als Berufseinsteiger denn machen?
Direkt eine komplexe Anlage programmieren?
Wohl kaum.
Der normale Weg ist doch, sich über kleinere und überschaubare Projekte heranzutasten.
Dafür reichen Dir als "ausgelernte Fachkraft" hoffentlich die genannten Quellen, Fachbücher, Bedienungsanleitungen und FOREN MIT FAQ.
Wenn nicht, drück noch einmal die Schuklbank und lerne Lernen.

Oder, da Du ja jetzt programmieren sollst, besorg Dir von deinem Programmierkollegen ein Projekt und ackere dies durch.
Dort wird aber zur großen Überraschung nicht stehen, der Merker x wurde deswegen gesetzt .....

Programmieren kann man nicht erklärt bekommen, man muß probieren, versagen, weiter probieren, Schlüsse ziehen, verstehen...bis es dann klappt.


----------



## Honkytonky (28 August 2012)

Schon wieder so einer!
WARUM irgend jemand irgend etwas für irgend einen Zweck benötigt, geht Dich doch gar nichts an!
Ich werde Bernd7 - oder irgend jemand anderen, der sowas braucht - auch nicht danach fragen.
Es hat einfach seinen Grund!
Du bist genausowenig hilfreich, wie all Deine Vorposter.
Ich glaube auch inzwischen, das ganze Forum hier ist völlig sinnlos (voller Schwätzer!).
Ich melde mich hiermit ab - over and out!


----------



## Rudi (28 August 2012)

Honkytonky schrieb:


> Schon wieder so einer!
> WARUM irgend jemand irgend etwas für irgend einen Zweck benötigt, geht Dich doch gar nichts an!
> Ich werde Bernd7 - oder irgend jemand anderen, der sowas braucht - auch nicht danach fragen.
> Es hat einfach seinen Grund!
> ...



Mit der Einstellung wird das nichts. Dann such Dir einen guten Schreibtischposten oder werde Superstar.


----------



## Paule (28 August 2012)

Honkytonky schrieb:


> Ich melde mich hiermit ab - over and out!


Da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob er sich beim Siemensforum auch gleich wieder abmeldet! 
http://www.automation.siemens.com/C...spx?PageIndex=1&PostID=246181&Language=de#top 

Ich finde es schon erstaunlich, wie viele User ihre Fragen in mehreren Foren gleichzeitig stellen.
Aber dann auf verschiedene Hilfestellungen überhaupt nicht mehr antworten, weder in dem einen noch in dem anderen Forum.

Manchmal haben sie den gleichen Usernamen und manchmal erkennt man sie nur daran dass sie genau den gleichen Text reinkopiert haben.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (28 August 2012)

Letzten Endes kann man nur hoffen, dass man den Trümmerhaufen von so einem "Spezialisten" nicht auf irgendwelchen Wegen in die Hände bekommt und damit arbeiten muss...


----------



## Ralle (28 August 2012)

Honkytonky schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch inzwischen, das ganze Forum hier ist völlig sinnlos (voller Schwätzer!).
> Ich melde mich hiermit ab - over and out!



Oh, und das nach stundenlanger Mitarbeit...
Machs gut, wir trauern um deine, nun fehlende, wertvolle Meinung und Hilfe! :sb4:


----------



## SoftMachine (29 August 2012)

Paule schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt *ob er sich beim Siemensforum* *auch gleich wieder abmeldet*!
> http://www.automation.siemens.com/C...spx?PageIndex=1&PostID=246181&Language=de#top
> 
> Ich finde es schon erstaunlich, wie viele User* ihre Fragen in mehreren Foren gleichzeitig *stellen.
> ...



Und manchmal erkennbar auch an anderen Kleinigkeiten ... 

Aber eine "Abmeldefunktion" habe ich in beiden Foren noch nicht gefunden 

Ansonsten , Respekt, Paule !
erstmal <zustimm> .   Du hast deine Augen und Ohren aber auch überall 

Er wird keine Lücke hinterlassen ...*ACK*
Gruss


----------



## cmm1808 (29 August 2012)

Honkytonky schrieb:


> Schon wieder so einer!
> WARUM irgend jemand irgend etwas für irgend einen Zweck benötigt, geht Dich doch gar nichts an!
> Ich werde Bernd7 - oder irgend jemand anderen, der sowas braucht - auch nicht danach fragen.
> Es hat einfach seinen Grund!
> ...



Einen Tag angemeldet, zwei Beiträge, zwei mal Scheiße...Respekt...aus Dir wird mal ein ganz Großer.
Ich wünsche Dir auf deinem weiteren Weg viele Schwätzer die Dir alles vorkauen...machs gut   :sm11:


----------



## nobi (29 August 2012)

Hallo erstmals,
jetzt mus ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden. Jeder der dieses Forum nicht zu schätzen weiß ist hier sowieso unnütz. Ich persönlich habe bisher noch kein Thema verfasst u. auch noch keine Antworten gegeben. Hauptsächlich nutze ich dieses Forum, um mir Denkanstöße zu holen. Bei konkreten Fragen von Usern wird hier auch kompetent geantwortet und es werden auch Denkanstösse geliefert. Deshalb verstehe ich dieses Fragen nach fertigen Lösunhgen überhaubt nicht, oder willmach sich mit fremden Federn schmücken - Denkanstösse holen , es selber versuchen , eigene Erfolgserlebnisse habe dies ist doch gerade das Schöne am Programmieren egal in welche Sprache auch immer.

Gruß 
Nobi


----------

